# A few photos...



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

I thought I would post some photos as it has been awhile Sorry for the photo quality.



















[IG]http://i556.photobucket.com/albums/ss6/precious_moments1160/DSC05840.jpg[/IMG]

Sulawesi eggs









Shimp tank with Cherries, Blueberries, Galaxies, nerite snails, Sulawesi snails, and other fishes.


















The newest Betta


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful beta! I love your tank.....it has a very calming feeling about it. Great job.
Shelley


----------



## red (May 5, 2010)

Very nice betta


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice setup.........but those looks like Nerite snail eggs than Tylomelania who doesn't laid eggs until they are about to hatch?


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool looking setup  
Love the Galaxies... i want some!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice CPD, Betta and Tank Setup


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> Beautiful beta! I love your tank.....it has a very calming feeling about it. Great job.
> Shelley


x2 on this. There's definitely something soothing about your tank. Beautiful.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice tank, and I love that betta.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

shaobo said:


> Very nice setup.........but those looks like Nerite snail eggs than Tylomelania who doesn't laid eggs until they are about to hatch?


The eggs should be Tylomelania (rabbit snails) as I got them first and had them for two months. Then a month ago I got the nerite snails which need brackish water to breed. I have lots of eggs everywhere.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the comments and the tank is still a work in progress as the water is still cloudy. The foreground plants still needs to fill in.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Lotus.

I'd have to agree with Ed (Shaobo) on the egg mystery. Those are nerite eggs for sure. They will lay eggs in freshwater but they will not survive in freshwater. Here is a picture of a Tylo egg.










Nerites lay eggs all over the place including on the Tylos themselves (there are some on the Tylo above too)

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

lotus said:


> The eggs should be Tylomelania (rabbit snails) as I got them first and had them for two months. Then a month ago I got the nerite snails which need brackish water to breed. I have lots of eggs everywhere.


I agree, they are not Tylomelania eggs.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh that sucks!! Oh well now I will go and scrape them off the glass.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That betta has the most extraordinary colouring! Like a moonlit ghost or something. 

Your shrimp look busy and happy.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Morainy said:


> That betta has the most extraordinary colouring! Like a moonlit ghost or something.
> 
> Your shrimp look busy and happy.


Thanks Morainy and I don't know the name of the betta but its a double tail. I really like the colours and depending on the lighting the colours change.


----------

